# Which plants go well with goldfish ?



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

My daughter has her heart set on goldfish or the sort. What plants go well or will not harm the goldfish?

Am still cycling the tank so none stock yet.
Thanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

about the only plants that the goldfish might not eat are anubias and java fern...


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

lohachata said:


> about the only plants that the goldfish might not eat are anubias and java fern...


+1


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree, anubias and java ferns are generally tough enough to not get eaten by goldfish.


----------

